# MAST special presentation April 9th



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For those of you interested (and I'm not a member of MAST myself, but will try to attend), there is a special guest speaker this weekend for MAST - Charles Delbeek. A great opportunity to hear him speak. I thought I would post it here so that more people in the salt water hobby get a chance to go.

Here is a link to the flyer for the event, which includes location, time, etc.

Also, a link to the MAST webpage.

Hope some of you can make it.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very interesting I would love to go...


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

*we should all go*

he is the author of

The Reef Aquarium along with Julian Sprung (little fishes) and is the default text book.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

one of the pioneers of the saltwater hobby. i would highly suggest anyone in this hobby to attend. great speaker and a wealth of information.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

StevieK said:


> he is the author of
> 
> The Reef Aquarium along with Julian Sprung (little fishes) and is the default text book.


and look who joins the forums!


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

Chris S said:


> and look who joins the forums!


Chris,

now look closely (dont look at the post count), when did i join


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Longer than me...interesting


----------

